# Need Advice on proj for dedicated room



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a dedicated media room.

the size is 14'w x 18' L x 10' high
Wall for screen is 14x10
The seating will be 11' from the screen.
Room can be almost blacked out.
There will be a ceiling fan the project has to hang below.
I will be watching movies and sports in it.

budget for screen proj and mount is approx $1300

I was thinking about the mitsi 4000 but I read something about lense shifting when mounted on a high or low ceiling? LEt me knwo what you reccomend 


Also what screen will work well the projector you are reccomending.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

If it helps here is a view of the room. The wall you see is there the screen will go. It is roughly 14x10


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have any personal experience with the Mitsubishi, but here is a good review on it.
http://www.projectorreviews.com/mitsubishi/hc4000/

As far as recommendations go; I would go with the BenQ W6000. I have had mine for about 6 months now and it is absolutely phenomenal. The thing is a light cannon with brilliant color and awesome resolution. 

Visual Apex has it for $1499. You have to add it to cart to see the price though.
http://www.visualapex.com/BenQ/Projector-Specifications.asp?For-The=W6000


As for the screen, that depends on the light in the room. Is the light in the room 100% controllable?


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Dan, 

Yes the light is 100% controlable I can block 100% of the sunlight. I want to be able to watch sports and have a little light.

THe BenQ6000 looks very nice but I want to try to keep around the $ range 1200. 

The threee that keep coming up are the Mitsi HD4000, Epson 8350, and Optima HD20. Mitsi and Epson are the same price. Optima is about $200 less.

I like DLP and the Mitsi but am concenred about the lack of lens shifting. I am planning to mount it from the ceiling behind and below a ceiling fan. 

Any comments on the Ceiling fan?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The Mits HC4000 would be my choice..In fact it's going to be my next projector..
It does not have lens shift, but several people have used keystone adjustment in situations where the required offset is not possible..They claim that the image quality does not suffer..


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Did you ever decide?

I have some good news, some bad news and some good news.

I just obtained the Mits HC-4000 and I'm ecstatic. It replaces an Optoma HD70 (which preceded the HD20) that died. I considered the HD20 and while I think Optomas are fine machines, the Mits is a true step up for very little extra. PQ is just wonderful and it was great out of the box. 

Now, the bad news. The Mits, like all DLP projectors, has an image offset. If you tried to mount it below the fan, you'll have to point it up and then apply keystone adjustment. While a little adjustment is OK, aggressive adjustment will negatively affect image quality. Is the ceiling fan a hugger, or is it pole mounted? The good news it that you have 10' ceilings. If the fan is a hugger, you might be able to mount the projector lower and still have it level. If it's on a pole I think you'd be better off just removing the fan entirely or replacing it with a hugger.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> I don't have any personal experience with the Mitsubishi, but here is a good review on it.
> http://www.projectorreviews.com/mitsubishi/hc4000/
> 
> As far as recommendations go; I would go with the BenQ W6000. I have had mine for about 6 months now and it is absolutely phenomenal. The thing is a light cannon with brilliant color and awesome resolution.
> ...


Hi Dan. 
I have still not decided but have almost narrowed it down to the w6000. I think the more that I read the more difficult I am making my decision... My screen will only be 100". I read that this may be too much light for that small of a screen and a theater room. Most of the time I will be watching movies and sports on it with a side light. Any thoughts? 

Also what screen are you using and what is the gain for it?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## kiwiaudio (Mar 18, 2011)

Guys, Patrick did say "budget for screen proj and mount is approx $1300"
as in $1300 for all three? :dontknow:


Read more: Need Advice on proj for dedicated room - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help. I bought a benq 6000 and elite screen. Obv over the 1300 budget


----------

